# i tested last night at 9DPO



## caela88

sooo, i tested last night at 9 DPO, like the title says.

and sure enough, just like i thought, BFP! i mean it's very light, but i've compared it to my countless evaps and completely BFN tests, and its thick and dark purple.

i'll be testing again, probably in a few days, then that way the second line will be more visible in the picture.

my symptoms:

-very high cervix
-very creamy, silky, cm, as well as occasional EWCM.
-ONLY sore nipples, normally its only sore boobs a week to a week and a half before AF.
-i'm already getting very dark veins on my hips and my sides.
-i spotted at 6 DPO (i'm going with implantation bleeding) it was a tiny, tiny, amount, and it was only one time.
-cramps! (btw i never get cramps before AF, i get more with ovulation lol)
-not severe, but i did have constipation. (TMI) typically i have loose stools, or very very easy to pass stools.
-very irritable, tired, and ALWAYS hungry.

that's all i can think of right now, i'll be making a worthwhile thread when i can upload my very positive OPKs from this cycle and ALL the HPT's for comparison.

GL to all you ladies.


----------



## NuKe

CONGRAAAAAAAAAAATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## Beee

Oooooooooooohhhh how exciting!!!! Thats fantastic, :happydance:you must be so pleased! What kind of test did you use if you don't mind me asking? xxx


----------



## Mrs Dot

Congrats hun! I got mine last night too! :bfp:!!! :happydance:


----------



## KnitWit

:happydance: Congrats!!! So pleased for you! :happydance:


----------



## Beee

Congratulations to you too Mrs Dot:happydance: ......please send some baby dust my way!!!!!xxxx


----------



## caela88

THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH.

i'm crossing my fingers for myself and you girls lol

i used just a cheap-o dollarama pro-care pregnancy test, it's supposed to be about 10-12 imu? is that right? imu? lol i just remember that it was around there.

i was testing early so i didn't wanna splurge, i'll be testing again with FRER!


----------



## caela88

oh, and definite congrats mrs. dot! 

sticky vibes for you!!


----------



## mazza2003

Congrats and many thanks for the symtoms too. I am in my TWW and my nipples are driving me insane! I feel that they are excruciatingly itchy! Not sure if this is a good sign though. Again very well done and good luck with the pregnancy.


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations! x x


----------



## hekate

congrats!


----------



## willbamom1day

congratulations!!!


----------



## motomama

Yaaaaaaaaaay!!! Congrats!


----------



## caz81

congratulations xx


----------



## Laurenj22

Congratulations xxx


----------



## AutumnRose

congrats:D


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats! :)


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## emie

:happydance::bfp::happydance:


----------



## Pinkgirl

congratulations hunni :dust:


----------



## staceymy

Huge congrats!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay huge congrats!


----------



## todteach

:happydance:congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Tam

Congratulations!! :headspin: x


----------

